# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Зона комфорта

## Nord

Зона комфорта – это грань жизненного пространства, в которой мы ощущаем относительный психологический комфорт. Чаще всего – это сфера, в которой происходят во многом предсказуемые, привычные для нас явления, которые расслабляют и убаюкивают наше сознание. То есть зона комфорта – не какое-то «комфортное» место, где для нас уготовано мягкое кресло и прохладительные напитки, а состояние «души», в котором мы можем позволить себе действовать «механически», по привычным шаблонам поведения. Зона комфорта представляется чем-то уютным и безопасным, однако на деле она представляет серьезную опасность, которая превращает зону комфорта в зону застоя и увядания.

Расширение зоны комфорта как фактор развития

Все дело в том, что, пребывая в зоне комфорта, человек не развивается. Когда все более-менее устраивает, большинство людей не ощущают никакой мотивации действовать, прилагать усилия, работать над собой. И если не возникает никаких предпосылок для выхода из зоны комфорта, сознание засыпает, а человек постепенно впадает в регрессию. При длительном застое, когда человек долго не выходил из зоны комфорта, даже небольшой шаг за ее пределы может вызывать настоящий стресс.

Зону комфорта можно представить как своеобразную сферу, в границах которой мы чувствуем себя «как дома». И если эта сфера – небольшой социальный «аквариум», человек чувствует себя комфортно в достаточно ограниченных условиях, и ему тяжело ориентироваться в жизни. Выходя из зоны комфорта, человек движется в сторону неизвестного. И если неизвестное предвкушается, как нечто позитивное, включается приятие, и человек, выходя за пределы зоны комфорта, переживает интерес. В ином случае неизвестное может вызывать волнение, и даже страх. Выход за пределы зоны комфорта – это шаг в новое состояние, в котором у нас отсутствуют психологические опоры. Обычно такие шаги делаются осторожно, чтобы не вывалиться слишком далеко за пределы привычной жизни. Крутые перемены почти всегда взывают психологическую дезориентацию и состояние тревоги.

Один из самых наглядных примеров расширения зоны комфорта – взросление. Когда ребенок выходит из чрева матери, и оказывается в неизвестной, пугающей реальности, зона комфорта у него как таковая еще отсутствует. Со временем, по мере проживания повторяющихся ощущений, сознание начинает фиксировать «привычное», и ребенок немного успокаивается. Обретая свои первые психологические опоры, сознание ребенка создает начальную зону комфорта, в рамках которой он ощущает себя в безопасности. Дальнейшее взросление и расширение зоны комфорта для ребенка происходит за счет развития самостоятельности и независимости.

Психическое взросление неизбежно связано с непрерывным расширением зоны комфорта. Это правило справедливо, в том числе и для взрослых, которые часто после двадцати-тридцати лет перестают взрослеть, и начинают стареть. Дети расширяют свою зону комфорта стремительно, т.к. испытывают огромный интерес к происходящей жизни. В принципе, психологическое взросление может происходить всю жизнь. Если поддерживать разум в тонусе, он может совершенствоваться непрерывно.

Наша зона комфорта – это, также, наш текущий этап развития личности. Привязываясь к комфортным аспектам текущего этапа, мы одновременно цепляемся за все его проблемные аспекты. Зона комфорта фиксирует человека на определенном жизненном этапе со всеми проблемами, которые этому этапу свойственны. И чтобы от этих проблем избавиться, необходимо выходить за пределы зоны комфорта. Задача, решение которой выходит за пределы зоны комфорта, становится проблемой. Решение проблем - автоматически расширяет пределы зоны комфорта, и продвигает нас на пути развития личности. С другой стороны, расширение зоны комфорта может сделать «проблему» - задачей, при решении которой мы уже не испытываем дискомфорта. Таким образом, если у нас, например, есть десять проблем текущего этапа развития, решение одной из них, может превратить оставшиеся девять из проблем в задачи. Расширяя зону комфорта, мы с удивлением обнаруживаем, что некогда сложные вещи, становятся простыми и понятными.

Расширение зоны комфорта – это своеобразная экспансия сознательной части психики на территории бессознательного. Иными словами, расширение зоны комфорта, приводит к расширению сознания. Решая внешние проблемы, мы в то же время «отвоевываем» у нашего бессознательного новые «территории». В это время высвобождаются различные страхи, блоки и зажимы, которые удерживали человека в его привычном состоянии. Об этом на сайте есть отдельная статья «Предупреждение о переживаниях в ходе развития личности».

Сужение зоны комфорта как фактор деградации

Если человек избегает взросления, и укореняется в зоне комфорта, уровень его осознанности падает, человек становится инфантильным, и при подходе к границам своей узкой зоны комфорта он переживает раздражительность и тревогу. Наркоманы усиленно укореняются в узкой зоне комфорта, пребывая под «кайфом». Когда действие наркотика ослабевает, привычный мир кажется колючим и страшным, т.к. уже не входит в узкую зону комфорта наркомана.

Когда человек осознает опасность увязания в зоне комфорта, сама зона комфорта (как психическая система) начинает включать в себя внутренние механизмы развития и расширения самой себя. Такие типичные составляющие зоны комфорта на обыденном уровне, как наличие денег, пропитание и условия для отдыха иногда можно свести к наличию удобного диванчика и пивка в холодильнике. И для кого-то этот минимум может стать той чертой, за пределами которой человеку уже не к чему стремиться. И если такой человек может позволить себе пребывать в подобной зоне комфорта длительный период времени, его ожидает стремительная деградация. Алкоголизм и наркомания – просто недальновидные способы «упростить» жизнь, двигаясь по пути наименьшего сопротивления. Тенденция к сужению зоны комфорта – это путь в никуда, это - регрессия, в которой человек спивается, теряет работу, семью, дом и становится бомжом.

Многие «наркоманы от духовности» бегут от жизни в ограниченную зону комфорта, которую им предлагает «учение» обесценивающее жизнь. К сожалению, обесценивание мирского, с последующим уходом в секту чаще всего происходит, когда человек просто не желает расширять собственную зону комфорта, когда ему проще заснуть в духовных иллюзиях, вместо того, чтобы прилагать усилия, преодолевать свои страхи, осознавать и принимать реальность здесь и сейчас. Все эти меры – и есть истинный духовный путь, развитие личности и самопознание. Конечно, например, у трудоголиков бывают свои крайности, когда человеку проще забыться в работе, чем решать накопившиеся психологические проблемы. Умеренность во всем дает равновесие.

Покидать зону комфорта, умеренно расширяя ее пределы, не доводя до стресса и невроза, – полезно во всех отношениях. Активный образ жизни, занятия спортом, саморазвитие, трудолюбие – это все тот же путь наименьшего сопротивления. Разница наркомана и здорового, «успешного» человека лишь в осознании возможных последствий своего образа жизни. В зоне комфорта успешного человека присутствуют тропинки, ведущие за ее пределы. В зону комфорта мудреца входит практика расширения зоны комфорта. Мудрый путь наименьшего сопротивления – это путь приятия жизни здесь и сейчас. Благодаря такому приятию, зоной комфорта становится все, что вы ощущаете. Когда человек принимает настоящий момент, его дом находится там, где находится он сам. Это – «покой в движении, и движение в покое».

Иногда у нас возникает иллюзия, что куда комфортней и безопасней спрятаться от мира, и жить тихо, «не высовываясь». Но это – иллюзия. Истинная безопасность – это способность расширять свою зону комфорта, и хотя бы на относительном уровне управлять своей жизнью. А если как домашний питомец, или как рыбка живешь в уютном аквариуме, внешний источник может этот «аквариум» разбить, и человек окажется там, где от привычного комфорта не останется и следа. Когда есть «привычка» расширять зону комфорта, тогда даже полный «нагваль», состояние абсолютной безопорности, где нет ничего привычного, будет переноситься относительно легко.

Чтобы жизнь стала комфортной мы должны быть готовы к этому комфорту. Мы должны уметь работать над собой, даже когда из внешнего мира не вылетает волшебных «пенделей» не поступает никаких стимулов для развития. В зоне комфорта нам стоит учиться вырабатывать внутренние стимулы к развитию, не зависящие от внешних условий. Зона комфорта – лишь очередной способ напомнить нам о наших иллюзиях, которые иногда кажутся милей реальности. Иногда нам проще забыться и заснуть в «уютной» клетке привычной жизни, или даже на бегу в повседневной колее, где мы носимся по кругу, словно белка в колесе. Момент «пробуждения» от таких снов может оказаться болезненным. Поэтому на самом деле проще – оставаться пробужденным, не покидая истинной зоны комфорта, при этом сознательно выходя за пределы ложной. Истинная зона комфорта – это непрерывное развитие личности и самопознание.

© Игорь Саторин

----------


## June



----------


## Dr.Tiger

Nord, спасибо за великолепную статью, которая заставляет задуматься! Первый раз на этом форуме ставлю лайк.

June, веселая картинка!  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

"...Зона комфорта – страдание.

На кафедре психиатрии медуниверситета, в котором я учился, один доктор завел папочку «перлы». Поставщиком перлов были журналисты, которые периодически ловили шизофреника, в стадии обострения, после чего появлялись «сенсационные» глупости, типа «его мысли читает КГБ», или «житель Воронежа общается с инопланетянами». Плюс в папку попадали студенческие перлы, из историй болезни, которую приходилось писать на каждом предмете, в том числе и на психиатрии.

Моя одногруппница внесла свою небольшую лепту в содержание паки. Описывая психостатус пациента, она написала. Субъективно – мурашки перед глазами. Объективно – мурашек нет.

Постоянно приходится сталкиваться с людьми, которые постоянно страдают, переживают, занимаются самобичеванием, реагируют на все происходящие события очень болезненно. При этом подавляющее большинство из них попадают под видоизмененную формулу моей одногруппницы: субъективно – страдание; объективно – причин для страдания нет.

Почему человек постоянно страдает? Ответ довольно простой – он хочет страдать. Я естественно про страдания на «ровном месте». Кто ищет, тот всегда найдет, тем более у таких людей навык страдания с детства развит до автоматизма. Важно ответить на вопрос, почему такой человек хочет страдать?

Здесь стоит вернуться к такой теме, как зона комфорта. Термин довольно распространенный, хотя многих сбивает с толку слово комфорт. Ведь в обыденном понимании слово комфорт означает удобство, что-то приятное. Хотя на самом деле «зона комфорта» означает несколько другое – это ситуация, привычная для тебя, в которой ты знаешь, что делать. Что совершенно не означает, что в зоне комфорта должно быть хорошо и реально комфортно. Должно быть привычно, а для многих привычно вовсе не означает приятно, скорее наоборот.

В фильмах о войне, часто, в том или ином виде показывают такой эпизод. Люди настолько привыкают к боевым действиям, когда вокруг взрывы, стрельбы и прочее, что тревогу вызывает не столько сам бой, сколько затишье. Тишина непривычна и сулит неизведанные последствия. Для них бой привычнее и комфортней затишья.

Если человек воспитывался с тяжелых условиях, сталкивался с прессингом со стороны родителей и окружающих, чувствовал свою ненужность, нелюбимость, чувствовал несправедливость, переживал внутри все негативные моменты, то для него страдания переживания становятся нормой. То есть, ему привычно, когда он переживает. Ему «хорошо», когда ему «плохо», и это не потому что ему на самом деле хорошо, а потому что ему так привычно. Он к этому привык, он знает, что с этим делать, как себя в этом вести. Это его зона комфорта.

Любой человек стремиться к тому, что для него привычно и понятно, к своей «зоне комфорта». Если зона комфорта страдание, то он обязательно найдет способ как пострадать. Причем по опыту нашей работы, могу сказать, что человек именно ищет способы, как ему оказаться в своей зоне комфорта.

При этом он всячески избегает ситуаций, при которых ему может быть по-настоящему хорошо, комфортно и приятно. Почему?
Потому что «настоящее хорошо», находится вне зоны комфорта.

Когда человеку действительно хорошо, то он не знает что с этим делать, он просто к этому не привык. Это приводит к тому, что возникает тревога, которая постепенно усиливается. Реально комфортное состояние настолько непривычно, настолько непонятно, что с ним делать, поэтому человек начинает ощущать тревогу и переживать, что это все неспроста, и может закончиться какой-то непредсказуемой бедой.

А как можно избежать чего-то неизвестно плохого? Очень простая формула, чтобы не случилось чего-то неизвестного плохого, нужно, чтобы случилось что-то привычно плохое, то есть то, к чему ты привык с детства, знаешь как себя в этом случае вести, что чувствовать и вообще это хорошо отработанный и смазанный механизм.

Далее включаются индивидуальные настойки, которые помогают войти в привычную зону комфорта:

1. Можно вспомнить детские обиды. Почему человек не хочет отпустить прошлое. Потому что всегда есть возможность вспомнить прошлое, и «вкатиться» в привычные страдания. Он будет спрашивать, как мне прошлое отпустить, но на самом деле он не хочет его отпускать, ведь для него это важный фактор, позволяющий находиться в зоне комфорта.

2. Можно организовать свою жизнь, чтобы испытывать страдание. Например, ребенка постоянно принуждали делать, то, что он совсем не хочет. Нудную, неинтересную и монотонную работу. Он переживал, чувствовал себя несчастным, и это стало настолько неотъемлемым состоянием, что став взрослым он выбрал неинтересную, рутинную, малооплачиваемую работу. Работа не приносит ни морального, ни материального удовлетворения, но позволяет поддерживать привычное эмоциональное состояние. Причем он может периодически пытаться искать выхода из этой ситуации, но ничего не находит и возвращается в свою зону комфорта. Хотя объективно возможностей для изменения ситуации множество.

3. Можно найти партнёра, который возьмёт на себя функции «генератора страданий», что позволит длительное время находиться в зоне комфорта. При этом партнёры, которые не готовые примерить на себя роль садиста, как-то не очень интересны. Непонятно, что с ними делать.

4. В конце концов, можно просто заняться самобичеванием. Зацепиться за какую-то малозначительную хрень, потом уйти в воспоминания – вуаля – зона комфорта. Переживания, страдания.

Люди находят массу способов, чтобы пострадать. Нужно понимать этот механизм. И научиться его контролировать, для чего прекрасно подходит такой инструмент, как дневник с ретроспективным анализом. А «страдальцам» нужно понимать, что все к чему они стремятся в своем сознании, близкие отношения, интересная работа, приятное общение, внутренне спокойствие, это все находится вне зоны комфорта. И подсознание тянет в привычное страдание, поэтому важно, понимая это перестать получать удовольствие от страдания, а научиться принимать и получать удовольствие от интереса, радости, близости.

Объективно – причин для страданий у большинства людей нет.

Субъективно не нужно их искать"...

----------


## Blaster

Зона комфорта - это мне нравится жрать, бухать и срать на тех, кому это не нравится. А кому это не нравится. Пусть срут себе в рот.

----------


## Blaster

Должен извиниться за непотребные высказывания. Был изрядно пьян.

----------


## Wasted

> Должен извиниться за непотребные высказывания. Был изрядно пьян.


  Йоу, да ты наш человек! Бгг.

----------

